#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Robot Structural Analysis: Δυνατότητες

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Κοιτούσα, λόγω επιδότησης, τα προγράμματα της Autodesk, τελικά εξελίσεται στον μοναδικό αχτύπητο παίχτη, πάνω στην πλατφόρμα τους έχουν πλεόν ενσωματώσει αρχιτεκτονικα, στατικά, οδοποιία, υδραυλικά και όλα με κορυφαίες επιλογές επιλυτητών (και στα υδραυλικά τα εξωτερικά προγράμματα επίλυσης είναι κορυφαία).
Θα μπορέσει κανένας να την χτυπήσει άραγε ή θα είναι το επόμενο μεγάλο master paln μετά την microsoft?

----------


## argy

τα tutorials που συνοδεύουν το Robot δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά. Δίνει η αντιπροσωπία του προγράμματος πρόσθετο υλικό; Πώς γίνεται η εκμάθηση του προγράμματος εκτός από προσωπικό ψάξιμο;..

----------


## nicolas

Οι συνδέσεις του Robot δεν καλύπτουν 

α) σύνδεση αρθρωτή τεγίδας ή μηκίδας πάνω σε δοκό με γωνιακό.

β) αρθρωτή σύνδεση κοιλοδοκού κάθετα στον κορμό διπλού ταυ (πολύ χρήσιμο για κεφολοδοκό που ενώνεται στα κύρια υποστυλώματα). 

γ) χιαστί συνδέσμους με κοιλοδοκούς.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για  αυτά και πως αντιμετωπίζονται ?

----------

